# Slipping saddle rails



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My saddle won't stay put. It keeps slipping back on the rails. I have a Campy Chorus seatpost and titanium rails on my saddle. 

I've cinched the thing down and it slips. 

I've used some FSA carbon compound to hopefully give it some purchase and it's slipped back. 

Is there something else I can use to help the clamp grab better?

Thanks,
i.s.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I had this problem with a bontrager xxx lite seatpost and my specialized toupe. I greased the rails and tightened it nice and tight and it stopped slipping. I used Finish Line grease.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Grease for a slipping problem? Seriously?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

maybe try some carbon assembly paste (eg, Tacx or Finish Line).

it has a gritty texture which _increases_ friction. it certainly works well on slick carbon components.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Try this.*

If the clamp bolt is dry, you may not be able to get the required torque. Grease the clamp bolt threads. Make sure to also put some grease under the head of the clamp bolt so it has an easier time turning against the washer. Re-tighten the clamp bolt after the first ride.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

tom_h said:


> maybe try some carbon assembly paste (eg, Tacx or Finish Line).
> 
> it has a gritty texture which _increases_ friction. it certainly works well on slick carbon components.


I used the FSA Carbon paste.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

il sogno said:


> I used the FSA Carbon paste.



Try rotating the upper clamp piece 180 degrees.. Sometimes clamps get bent and work better one direct vs the other.. I have a Dura Ace post that the upper and lower clamp mesh better in one direction...


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

use some light grade sandpaper and go over the saddle rails and seatpost clamps. I had this problem with a Ritchey WCS wetblack seatpost....


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Use a 2-Bolt SeatPost Cradle and this usually won't happen.

View attachment 168489


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

jmlapoint said:


> Use a 2-Bolt SeatPost Cradle and this usually won't happen.
> 
> View attachment 168489


 Did all those Thompson posts get melted in some warehouse fire?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

AlexCad5 said:


> Did all those Thompson posts get melted in some warehouse fire?


I was just using Thomson as an example of a 2-Bolt Post. I have them on two bikes, but there are certainly other brands out there.

Not sure if 'Thompson' Posts were melted in a fire, but I haven't heard anything regarding the Thomson Posts.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Put some play sand in your grease.


----------



## DanielM3 (Sep 6, 2007)

similar to above...i have had to adhere something like 600 grit sandpaper on the mating surfaces and it held great. it was on my mountain bike. i am using a seat that has carbon rails and I could not stop it from slipping before this.


----------

